# Potential competition in Central Coast, CA (July)



## Phillip1847 (Apr 7, 2014)

A friend and I are thinking of organizing a competition in the central coast of California, during July.. Smack dab in the middle of SF and LA. 

I want to see if there would be any interest. 
Don't want to say anything solid about events, but skewb/2/3/4 will be there.

Anyway, people from CA - could you come?
Edit: July 13. 3 rounds of skewb if we can.


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 7, 2014)

depends on the exact city. if its not too far from burbank, i might come


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to school this summer in California so I'd potentially go as long as it isn't on the same weekend as the Austin competition.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 7, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> depends on the exact city. if its not too far from burbank, i might come



~2.5 hours.

Also, it will be held on a sunday, July 13.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2014)

3 rounds of skewb?! It's Christmas in July


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 7, 2014)

2/3 rounds of 4x4 and I'll be there (unless it's at the same time as band camp)!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 2/3 rounds of 4x4 and I'll be there (unless it's at the same time as band camp)!



I don't like other events other than 234sk so probably.
July 13 I think.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 7, 2014)

I might be able to, actually. Loserville is near burbank so now I know how long it'll take to drive there.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 7, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> I don't like other events other than 234sk so probably.
> July 13 I think.



Yes! I can prolly come.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

3 rounds of skewb?! y u no live in Minnesota


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yes! I can prolly come.



#hype



kennan said:


> 3 rounds of skewb?! y u no live in Minnesota


Minnesota has nubs, CA has nice weather.
Come, its only like 1000 miles.

I begin asking venues tomorrow.
After that, I look for delegation.
I have equipment covered by a very special skewber.


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> #hype
> 
> 
> Minnesota has nubs, CA has nice weather.
> ...



I'm a very special skewber


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm a very special skewber


>didn't even get WR in first skewb comp
>calls himself special
>this is why Minnesota is filled with nubs

You are *a* special skewber, but you are not *the* special skewber.

E: I found a venue.


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> >didn't even get WR in first skewb comp
> >calls himself special
> >this is why Minnesota is filled with nubs
> 
> ...



>first skewb comp scrambles sucked
>afaik I have the fastest ao12 currently on youtube 
>Minnesota = Cool peolle


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> >first skewb comp scrambles sucked
> >afaik I have the fastest ao12 currently on youtube
> >Minnesota = Cool peolle



>thats what they all say
> gj
> and no 3 rounds of skewb


----------



## kcl (Apr 8, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> >thats what they all say
> > gj
> > and no 3 rounds of skewb



>Trying each of the scrambles multiple times gave me an average still slower than my global, I'm pretty sure they sucked lol
>ty
>I know I keep yelling at tofu for no skoob at all..  it's ok though, Ryan is giving me three rounds at Kansas from what I know. 
>why am I listing stuff like this


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> >Trying each of the scrambles multiple times gave me an average still slower than my global, I'm pretty sure they sucked lol
> >ty
> >I know I keep yelling at tofu for no skoob at all..  it's ok though, Ryan is giving me three rounds at Kansas from what I know.
> >why am I listing stuff like this



>Okay
>Np
>See: nubs in Minnesota
>Cause I did. I'm gonna stop lol


----------



## Fawn (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm gonna show up and learn how to solve skewb on the day of the comp just so I can have the slowest official average and OH MAN I JUST TOOK A LOOK AT THE CURRENT SLOWEST "best" AVERAGE.


----------



## ruon212 (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome! I'm interested, but what is the exact city?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 8, 2014)

ruon212 said:


> Awesome! I'm interested, but what is the exact city?



Most likely San Luis Obispo.


----------

